# hello from Iowa



## cade10 (Aug 24, 2012)

cranking a hand extractor a few hours today finishing up the last batch of supers, listening to the grateful dead and can't stop yawning, about done for the season here most likely. Just a bit of time left - dandelions going and some goldenrod and wildflowers at the wildlife set aside up the road, just letting the bees finish up the season before wrapping, pretty much up to weight and they still have a fair amount of drones going, still a bit of brood rearing going on but it isn't far till winter here.
Waiting for my lemonade mead to finish out, batches of ancient orange spice mead and some cyser and pumpkin wine going for winter projects.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Cade!


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello from appanoose county iowa centerville


----------

